# camping supplies



## bigmthbass (Dec 11, 2010)

where do you shop most for camping supplies. big  name stores or smaller stores or just who has best prices??


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 12, 2010)

It depends on what I am looking for...If I want something for a trip and may only use it sparingly,I will go to the big stores...I also buy stuff after a lot of price checking....


----------



## thomas the redneck (Dec 13, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It depends on what I am looking for...If I want something for a trip and may only use it sparingly,I will go to the big stores...I also buy stuff after a lot of price checking....


acadamey bass pro rei walmart it all depends what it is 
the way i see it if i got to have it and will depend on spend the money for the quality  tent,sleeping, bag ,air matress
and cook stove i got good ones but i did shop around


----------



## Alaska (Dec 25, 2010)

I shop via web at Binks Outfitters and Seirra Trading Post. Once in a blue moon when I make a trek to the big city I stop at Dicks in Kennesaw or Sportsmans Warehouse in Chattanooga! There is a place out at Calhoun outlet mall called RAK Outfitters but I havent been there since they were downtown. Very friendly and knowledgable owner.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 25, 2010)

I like the Army Navy stores you can get some good stuff cheap.


----------



## rospaw (Dec 26, 2010)

Ebay


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 26, 2010)

It depends on what type of camping your doing. Truck camping- you can get your supplies with whoever is cheapest. Back country- weight is the biggest concern, and not neccessarily price. Ever oz counts where your hiking long distances before you set up camp.


----------



## Ballplayer (Dec 27, 2010)

Supplies or equipment, there's a big difference. Supplies, dollar stores for staples, they're alot cheaper and I catch/kill my food. Equip., what they said.


----------



## horse2292 (Mar 1, 2011)

Alaska said:


> I shop via web at Binks Outfitters and Seirra Trading Post. Once in a blue moon when I make a trek to the big city I stop at Dicks in Kennesaw or Sportsmans Warehouse in Chattanooga! There is a place out at Calhoun outlet mall called RAK Outfitters but I havent been there since they were downtown. Very friendly and knowledgable owner.



(RAK)I went in and was disappointed.Since they moved it was 95% clothes. Might have changed. I went pretty soon after they opened.

I buy from Sierra trading all the time. Just got several Columbia shirts.


----------

